# Intel Ultimate-N 6300 wireless problems for new user

## polqwa

Hi all

I am a new (gentoo) user, and I am having trouble getting wireless to work

I have a

lspci -k:

```

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 3e)

       Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 3x3 AGN

       Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

```

and I have CFG80211, MAC80211, IWLWIFI enabled in kernel

I have emerged sys-firmware/iwl6000-ucode;

I have emerged wpa_supplicant and have the following:

/etc/conf.d/net:

```

modules_wlp3s0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0="-Dnl80211"

config_wlp3s0="dhcp"

config_eth0="dhcp"

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=1

network={

    ssid="XXX"

    psk="XXX"

    proto=RSN

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

}

```

"iw dev" shows my wlp3s0, ifconfig shows the wlp3s0, iw dev wlp3s0 scan shows my wireless point.

HOWEVER after making the net.lo - net.wlp3s0 link and starting, I get the following error:

/etc/init.d/net.wlp3s0 restart

```

* Bringing up interface wlp3s0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp3s0 ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant                                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlp3s0 ...

Failed to connect to non-global ctrl_ifname: wlp3s0  error: No such file or directory

*   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/bin/wpa_cli'                                                                                                                                                          [ !! ]

* ERROR: net.wlp3s0 failed to start

```

Can anyone help, as I have read many forum posts and the hours have been very frustrating.

Thank you in advance!

----------

## polqwa

I really could use a hand here, this is so frustrating

Any pointers?

----------

## khayyam

polqwa ...

sorry, I did see this first time round but as I couldn't see anything obviously wrong wasn't sure what to ask.

The error seems staightforward, its not finding /run/wpa_supplicant/wlp3s0, but I can't see why as wpa_supplicant is started without error.

So, tmpfs is enabled in the kernel? Is there anything in dmesg? Can you add the following to conf.d/net and post/pastebin the log ...

```
wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0="-Dnl80211 -d -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log"
```

best ... khay

----------

## swimmer

Maybe using "wext" as driver instead of "nl80211"?

hth

swimmer

----------

## khayyam

 *swimmer wrote:*   

> Maybe using "wext" as driver instead of "nl80211"?

 

swimmer ... iwlwifi uses mac80211, a 802.11 layer, cfg80211 communicates with this layer and so its not using wext. Of course if CFG80211_WEXT is enabled then '-D wext' would work ... but its using the compatibility layer rather than wext itself. Anyhow, 'nl80211' is the correct (wpa_supplicant) driver for this card.

best ... khay

----------

## Logicien

 *polqwa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> and I have CFG80211, MAC80211, IWLWIFI enabled in kernel
> ...

 

If you have configure CFG80211, MAC80211 and IWLWIFI to be enabled in the kernel image in hard (*), try to put them in modules (m). I can change the Linux behavior.

Are you sure that net.wlp3s0 point to net.lo in the /etc/init.d directory?

----------

## khayyam

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> If you have configure CFG80211, MAC80211 and IWLWIFI to be enabled in the kernel image in hard (*), try to put them in modules (m). I can change the Linux behavior.

 

Logicien ... but this issue is with wpa_supplicant, it starts but wpa_cli doesn't find the ctrl_interface, also the interface is shown in iw, and ifconfig, so I don't think this is an issue with the drivers being modules or not. 

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> Are you sure that net.wlp3s0 point to net.lo in the /etc/init.d directory?

 

In the above, net.wlp3s0 starts wpa_supplicant so the symlink must point to net.lo

best ... khay

----------

